# Ist billig auch gut?



## Wanderra (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

In zwei Wochen ist es nun endlich so weit, der Umbau von unserem Teich steht an, ich hoffe das alles glatt geht  und ich an alles gedacht habe.
Was mir aber immer noch Kopfschmerzen bereitet ist die Wahl der Folie. Festgelegt habe ich mich auf PVC-Folie (1mm), die es aber in verschiedenen Preisklassen und Herstellern gibt. Im Internet gibt es Anbieter wo der qm unter vier Euro liegt, es aber keine Angaben über den Hersteller gibt, allerdings eine kostenlose Lieferung. Im Handel liegt der Preis bei knapp fünf Euro mit Angabe des Herstellers  (zb. Heissner), und ich muss sie selbst abholen oder gegen Aufpreis liefern lassen. 
Kann die Folie aus dem Internet überhaupt von der Qualität her mithalten , oder lass ich besser die Finger davon? 

Gruß Jens


----------



## jolantha (27. Mai 2016)

Jens, 
ich hätte da kein Problem mit, mir preiswerte Folie aus dem Internet zu bestellen. 
Es ist nicht Alles gut, was von namenhaften Herstellern kommt. Wenn die Stärke und das Material gleich sind, 
würde ich immer die günstigere Alternative wählen.


----------



## Wanderra (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo
Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
Natürlich würde ich auch gern die günstigere Folie nehmen, nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob diese trotz der Angaben wirklich aus dem selben Material besteht wie die etwas teurere. Sind da vielleicht andere Zusatzstoffe drin die für die Lebewesen im Teich schädlich sein könnten, nur um sie zu dem Preis überhaupt anbieten zu können. Immerhin gibt es doch beachtliche Preisunterschiede bei den Anbietern(Naturagard liegt zb. bei sieben
Euro)

Jens


----------



## Teich4You (27. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte damals hier http://www.teichfolie-webshop.de/teichfolie-pvc/1-mm-schwarz/ bestellt und es hat gut geklappt.
Auch nur wegen dem Preis.
Qualität war einwandfrei.

Naturagart lässt sich auch den Namen bezahlen.


----------



## jolantha (27. Mai 2016)

Wanderra schrieb:


> nur um sie zu dem Preis überhaupt anbieten zu können. Immerhin gibt es doch beachtliche Preisunterschiede bei den Anbietern(Naturagard liegt zb. bei sieben


Jens, Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen, was NG für einen Kostenaufwand für Personal und Allem drumherum hat, den müssen sie ja 
irgendwo wieder reinholen. 
Die Internetanbieter bestellen ja wohl beim selben Folienhersteller wie NG, haben aber nicht den gleichen Kostenaufwand !


----------



## Tinky (27. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte mal eine mit einem Freund einen kleinen Teich gebastelt und im Baumarkt Folie geholt - die war 6m breit und irgendwie zusammengefaltet auf einer Rolle dort lagernd.
Wir haben uns dann halb den Rücken ruiniert und das Bündel per Anhänger nach Hause gewuppt...Folie auf dem Rasen ausgebreitet und schockiert festgestellt, dass die Schweissnähte unsauber verarbeitet waren bzw. sich bereits lösten. Also alles wieder zusammenfalten... hochbuckeln und zurück. Wurde zwar ohne Murren zurückgenommen aber ein halber Tag war verloren. Wir haben die Rolle im Baumarkt dann weiter abgewickelt und festgestellt, dass die eigentlich überall beschädigt war.
Soll heißen - es ist vielleicht besser eine Folie beim spezialisierten Händler zu bestellen da der wahrscheinlich einen höheren Durchsatz hat. Die Folie im Baumarkt lag da vielleicht schon jahrelang.


----------



## Wanderra (27. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute 
Danke für die Infos und den Link!
Das mit den Personalkosten leuchtet mir ein, die sind natürlich ein großer Kostenfaktor. Somit werde ich dann doch im Internet bestellen, man(n) muss ja auch ein wenig aufs Geld achten.

Gruß Jens


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2016)

Hi Jens,

meine Folie hatte ich von dort: http://www.teichfolie-onlineshop.de/index.php und weil es nur 40km um die Ecke sind hab ich mir die selbst abgeholt und auch bei der Gelegenheit gleicht so zusammengerollt das es optimal zum einlegen in den Teich war.

Bei den Netzversendern kommt der gute Preis über die Masse die sie verkaufen, online bestellen - zuschneiden - versenden, da kann man die Kosten niedrighalten.


----------



## Wanderra (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo Mitch
Danke für deine Antwort, leider hab ich keinen solchen Anbieter in meiner Nähe. Der den ich mir ausgesucht habe, ist mir von einem Kollegen empfohlen worden. Der Händler sitzt aber irgendwo in Bayern, und ich hier an der Küste. Die Lieferung erfolgt ab 300€ kostenlos, und die Folie ist kompakt aufgerollt, so das man sie problemlos weiter zum Teich transportieren kann.
Es wundert mich aber das sich das für den rechnen lässt, ist ja doch eine sehr große Entfernung. Laut der Angabe beträgt die Lieferzeit auch nur drei bis vier Tage.
Jens


----------



## Teich4You (27. Mai 2016)

Ich war auch froh das ich bestellt hatte, weil die Rolle wirklich sackschwer war. Tragen ging gar nicht mehr. Waren 8x8m. Musste es dann auf einer alten Plane zusammen mit meiner Frau irgendwie herumrutschen.


----------



## Wanderra (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo 
Ja die Folie hat schon ein enormes Gewicht, aber ich kann auf Hilfe in der Familie zurückgreifen, das hoffe ich zumindest! 
Wie lange war denn die Wartezeit bei dir?

Jens


----------



## Nori (27. Mai 2016)

Ich würde bei der Folie nicht aufs Geld schauen - da ist das Beste gerade gut genug.
Man kann dann bei Filter und Pumpe sparen - die Teile sind schnell mal ausgetauscht - ABER die Folie bleibt solange der Teich besteht - und es macht schon einen Unterschied ob man nach 10 Jahren an den ersten Löchern handieren muss oder vielleicht erst nach 25 Jahren.
Wichtig ist auch ein hochwertiges Vlies unter der Folie - ich würde hier immer auf Naturagart zurückgreifen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teich4You (27. Mai 2016)

Wanderra schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ja die Folie hat schon ein enormes Gewicht, aber ich kann auf Hilfe in der Familie zurückgreifen, das hoffe ich zumindest!
> Wie lange war denn die Wartezeit bei dir?
> 
> Jens


So 1 Woche.


----------



## thias (27. Mai 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Ich würde bei der Folie nicht aufs Geld schauen - da ist das Beste gerade gut genug.
> Man kann dann bei Filter und Pumpe sparen - die Teile sind schnell mal ausgetauscht - ABER die Folie bleibt solange der Teich besteht - und es macht schon einen Unterschied ob man nach 10 Jahren an den ersten Löchern handieren muss oder vielleicht erst nach 25 Jahren.
> Wichtig ist auch ein hochwertiges Vlies unter der Folie - ich würde hier immer auf Naturagart zurückgreifen.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Das sehe ich auch so.
Sicher bezahlt man bei NG den Namen und den ganzen Service mit. Aber die Qualität stimmt. Die grüne Folie besteht bei denen aus 2 Lagen, was nochmal Sicherheit bringt.
Meist ist sie auch reißfester als andere Folien, aber das kann auch nur Eigenwerbung sein. Auf jeden Fall machen die sich einen Kopf um die Qualität und könnten bei schlechter Qualität einen Namen verlieren.
Wie ich bei mir getestet habe ist sie nach 10 Jahren noch sehr flexibel.


----------



## dizzzi (27. Mai 2016)

Ich habe EDPM -Folie genommen. Ist zwar was teurer. Ist aber nicht so empfindlich gegen die Sonnenstrahlen.
LG
Udo


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2016)

Wanderra schrieb:


> Es wundert mich aber das sich das für den rechnen lässt, ist ja doch eine sehr große Entfernung. Laut der Angabe beträgt die Lieferzeit auch nur drei bis vier Tage.


Gehe einfach davon aus, dass die Folie nie den Händlerladen gesehen hat. Da gibt es irgendwo in Deutschland (oder sonst wo) einen Herstelle und von dem wird die Folie versendet. Also, auf einen LKW gepackt und als Stückgut zu euch geliefert. Der Herstelle verkauft die Folie an verschiedenen Händler und der Preis mit dem er verkauf ist zumeist abhängig von der Menge, welche der Händler abnimmt von dem Hersteller. Dann rollt der Hersteller die Menge an Folie auf und packt die auf einen LKW, welche Ihm der Händler angibt. Klebt eure Adresse auf den Packen und stellt die Rechnung an den Händler sobald sein Lieferschein unterzeichnet ist.
Bei langjährigen Geschäftsbeziehungen, bekommt der eine Händler das vielleicht ein bisschen billiger als der Händler-Neukunde. Der Händler schlägt drauf was er zum Leben braucht oder er am Markt erzielen kann. Irgendwo glaube ich nicht das es viele PVC-Folien Hersteller in Europa gibt. PEHD-Folienhersteller gibt es glaube ich drei in DE. Wobei ich mir bei Naue nicht sicher bin ob die außer Vliesen auch Folien selber herstellen. Hysker macht nur Vliese.
Auch NG wird Ihre Folie von einem Hersteller beziehen. Möglicher weise mit bestimmten Angaben zur Rezeptur und Ausführung. Geht einfach davon aus das die meisten Folien, egal von welchem Händler, aus der selben Spritzmachiene laufen.Wenn jetzt alle mal in Ihre Lieferpapiere vom LKW schauen dann könnten wohl einige feststellen, das es nur wenige Hersteller gibt.

PE-HD Rohre für Trinkwasserleitungen werden genauso von Gerudur, egeplast, Frank, Simona und Warvin gespritzt. Zur Herstellung des Grundstoffgranulates gibt es noch weniger Produzenten. Als in Gelsenkirchen eine Produktionsstätte abgebrannt ist haben sämtliche Rohrhersteller Produktionsengpässe bekommen. Gab glaube nur noch ein Werk in England für das Granulat.


----------



## Wanderra (27. Mai 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich habe EDPM -Folie genommen. Ist zwar was teurer. Ist aber nicht so empfindlich gegen die Sonnenstrahlen.
> LG
> Udo


Hallo Udo!
Etwas teurer ist ein wenig untertrieben oder?
Eine Zeitlang hab ich mich auch mit dieser Folie beschäftigt, damit lieg ich aber fast beim doppelten Preis. Ich denke wenn sich auf der Folie erst ein Belag gebildet hat müsste
sie doch ausreichend Schutz vor den Sonnenstrahlen haben, oder lieg ich da falsch?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2016)

Wanderra schrieb:


> ch denke wenn sich auf der Folie erst ein Belag gebildet hat müsste
> sie doch ausreichend Schutz vor den Sonnenstrahlen haben, oder lieg ich da falsch?



Wenn die Folie in den nicht wasserbedeckten Bereichen abgedeckt ist, wird es wohl kein Problem sein. Wenn eine Böschungsmatte auf der Folie liegt hätte ich keine Bauchschmerzen, wenn die Folie in einem 30cm tiefen Wasserbereich frei liegt.


----------



## thias (27. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Auch NG wird Ihre Folie von einem Hersteller beziehen. Möglicher weise mit bestimmten Angaben zur Rezeptur und Ausführung. Geht einfach davon aus das die meisten Folien, egal von welchem Händler, aus der selben Spritzmachiene laufen.Wenn jetzt alle mal in Ihre Lieferpapiere vom LKW schauen dann könnten wohl einige feststellen, das es nur wenige Hersteller gibt.



... genau das kann eben auch Qualitätsunterschiede ausmachen, unterschiedliche Rezeptur und vielleicht auch Verfahren. Ein Hersteller heißt nicht, dass alle Folien gleich sind... NG hat das Logo in den höherwertigeren Folien eingeprägt, ist also nicht so einfach austauschbar


----------



## Wanderra (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo 
Ok, das Logo einprägen sagt aber nicht viel aus denke ich. Es soll ja auch Autohersteller geben die ihre Fahrzeuge als Umweltfreundlich verkaufen, was das wert ist hat sich ja inzwischen rausgestellt.

Gruß Jens


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo Jens,

was für eine Folie hattest du den vorher und wie lange war die den im Teich und was hat den die pro m² gekostet? 
wenn du zufrieden warst mit der alten Folie, dann nimm doch die gleiche.


----------



## samorai (27. Mai 2016)

Ich denke es ist die Dichte-Prüfung nach der Herstellung, was den Preisunterschied ausmacht. Denn das kann man  elektronisch mit Funkendurchschlag messen.
Die Folie läuft durch eine positive und negative Schiene die übereinander liegen, der kleinste Haar-Riss bedeutet Funkenflug bzw. wie bei einem Gewitter eine Entladung.
Das kostet natürlich noch mal Energie und Geld für den Endverbraucher, ist aber im Sinne der Firmen.
Die Güte-Siegel sind nicht umsonst eingeführt worden.
Große Firmen wie NG; Oase oder ....oder....werden nicht gerade Ihren Ruf auf Spiel setzen, denn der Markt ist heiß umkämpft, also bieten diese Firmen immer geprüfte Ware, sprich Folie an.
Allerdings haben sie auch keine Möglichkeit zur Nachkontrolle.


----------



## Wanderra (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute 
Im Moment hab ich eine PVC- Folie von Heissner(1mm) im Teich die aber erst knapp fünf Jahre drin ist,  somit kann ich über die Haltbarkeit nicht viel sagen. Ich glaube das die damals so um die fünf Euro pro qm gekostet hat. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere betrug das Maß damals 8x10m, die freundlichen Mitarbeiter des Baumarktes haben mir die Folie abgeschnitten, zusammen geklappt, auf meinen Einkaufswagen gelegt und mir einen schönen Tag gewünscht. Hat schon mal jemand von euch versucht mit diesem Gewicht durch die Regale eines Baumarktes zu schieben und so ein etwas sperriges Paket allein auf einen PKW - Anhänger zu laden? Das ist ein Abenteuer kann ich euch sagen. Deshalb diesmal lieber liefern lassen! 
Bei dem Händler aus dem Internet ist die Folie schön zusammengerollt, was mir es um einiges leichter macht. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Küstensegler (28. Mai 2016)

Moin,
billig ist meines Erachtens kein guter Aspekt bei der Auswahl für das Fundament des Teichs.
Preiswert (Preis/Qualität) ist da schon eher richtig.
Preiswert kann man z.B. bei Geaplan.de kaufen. Inklusive guter Beratung.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2016)

hi Jens,
pro m² musst du mit etwas mehr wie ca. 1Kg rechnen - da kommt dann schnell was zusammen


----------



## Wanderra (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo Carlo
Du hast natürlich Recht, die Folie sollte kein Billigschrott sein!
Ich werde mich mal bei Geaplan umsehen und hoffe die haben auch einen Lieferservice.
Heute hab ich mal damit angefangen eine Schutz für die neue Folie am Teichrand anzubringen.
Dazu habe ich Alubeschichtete PE-Streifen(5cm breit) an der Umrandung(Klinker) fest gedübelt, zwischen Leisten und Stein hab ich mit Kleber(O...Uni Fix) beschichtete
Teichfolienstreifen(25cm breit) geklemmt und die Schrauben(Edelstahl) festgedreht.
Wenn die neue Folie verlegt und abgeschnitten ist werden die Streifen über die Folie geklappt und miteinander verklebt, so ist die eigentliche Teichfolie vor der Sonnenstrahlung geschützt da eine "Opferschicht" drüber liegt.
Ich stell mal ein paar Bilder rein zum besseren Verständnis.

Gruß Jens


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Mai 2016)

Ich kann auch geaplan empfehlen.
PVC mag ich pers. gar nicht....und da interessieren mich auch Werbeversprechen wenig. ...
EPDM kam damals bei mir rein und die Falten wurden unter Verbundmatte und Beton  versteckt......

Das würde ich heite nicht mehr so machen...teuer aufwändig...und i. Fall einer Leckage kann man Beton klopfen.

Wer seinen Teich nur einmal  baut, dem kann man nur PE faltenfrei eingeschweisst empfehlen..

Für. Kleine Gartenteiche eben PVC oder EPDM. ....

Und wenn es geht Faltenfrei einschweissen oder kleben..

Geaplan ist Lieferant für Industrie...es.gibt bei EPDM Folie auch nur wenige Hersteller SIKA und Carlisle aus den USA..
Jetzt kann ich mir eine Carlisle Folie kaufen und da Hugo Boss raufmalen und mit einem bisschen Gewinn weiterverkaufen..
Genauso wie polymerkleber oder besser Dichtmittel aus der Kartusche .....entweder kauft man eine Tube mit dem Herstellernamen oder die mit dem Aufdruck der Teichfirma...

Jedem seine freie Entscheidung...


----------



## Michael H (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo

Wenn ich das hier wieder lese .....

Warum geht man für 80 qm Folie allein innen Baumarkt . Keine Freude oder was . 
Und dann noch Beschweren weil sie so schwer ist .

Wenn ihr die angeliefert bekommt und ( habt keine Freunde ) ist die genau so schwer .....

Hab meine 90 qm zu Zweit ( ich hab nur einen Freund ) locker reingelegt bekommen , weiß jetzt nicht wo das Problem ist .

Sorry OT , das mußte nun raus ....


----------



## samorai (28. Mai 2016)

Mein PVC-Folie ist schon 12 Jahre alt und es nichts daran.


----------



## meinereiner (29. Mai 2016)

Meine PVC Folie (1mm stark) vor 20 Jahren gekauft beim Deh..er. 
Ist immer noch OK, sogar an den Stellen, die mehr oder weniger der Sonne ausgesetzt sind.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Küstensegler (29. Mai 2016)

Hi Robert,

vor 20 Jahren durften auch noch Bestandteile verwendet werden,
die die Folie haltbarer machten, heute aber aus Umweltschutzgründen
nicht mehr erlaubt sind.
Ein Vergleich einer alten "Billigfolie" mit einer heutigen ist also so
nicht mehr möglich.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Teich4You (29. Mai 2016)

Die Qual der Wahl. 

Budget = PVC
oberes Mittelfeld = EPDM
Hochzeit auf den Malediven = PE


----------



## Wanderra (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo
Jetzt bin ich etwas irritiert, da wird mir Geaplan empfohlen und im gleichen Atemzug gesagt das man aber nichts von PVC-Folie hält.
Wenn ich mich nicht völlig versehen habe hat auch Geaplan PVC-Folie im Sortiment.
Also ist es dann völlig egal wo ich kaufe, PVC ist PVC?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Teich4You (29. Mai 2016)

Achte lieber mal auf die vielen Berichte von Teichbauten, wo es mit PVC Folie schief gegangen ist.
Warte lass mich zählen.....ähmm...

Nicht verwirren lassen und so viele Sorgen machen.
Einfach bestellen, einbauen und gut ist.
Irgendwann sind auch mal Entscheidungen gefragt.


----------



## Küstensegler (29. Mai 2016)

Ich habe auch PVC-Folie verwendet und gehe davon aus, dass sie unter Beton ausreichend hält.
Ich würde aber keine billige Baumarktqulität nehmen, sondern eine Marke verwenden.
Ich habe 1 mm Sikaplan Folie verwendet.
Und PVC ist defintiv nicht gleich PVC.
Jeder Hersteller hat eigene Rezepturen mit Zusatzstoffen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2016)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Ich habe 1 mm Sikaplan Folie verwendet.


die ist wohl dann wie meine: _Sika Premium PVC Teichfolie 1,0mm_


----------



## Küstensegler (29. Mai 2016)

Hi Mitch,
ich geh davon aus. So weit ich weiss, hat Sika keine Low-Budget Line.
Eigendlich sind das Dachbahnen, die von Geaplan zu Teichfolien zusammengeschweißt werden
(Ergebnis meiner hoffentlich richtigen Recherche).

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tinky (29. Mai 2016)

Haben am WE für die Nachbarn im Baumarkt 6x7m Teichfolie gekauft
3,99€ je qm
Sie sah sehr gut aus lies sich auch prima verlegen.
Wirkte irgendwie elastischer als meine Baumarktfolie.
1mm 

Meine hält jetzt seit 2007
Mal gucken


----------



## Wanderra (29. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute 
Wenn ich das also jetzt richtig sehe kann ich mit der PVC-Folie von Geaplan nicht viel verkehrt machen, oder?


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Mai 2016)

Wanderra schrieb:


> Wenn ich das also jetzt richtig sehe kann ich mit der PVC-Folie von Geaplan nicht viel verkehrt machen, oder?


Vor ab. Ich habe PVC-Folie. Habe in meinem Leben schon jede Menge PE-HD Folien verbaut. Sehe da keinen Unterschied, wenn man die Wiederstandskraft gegen UV-Strahlung nicht beachtet. Klar ist das die Flexibilität von PVC-Folien irgendwann wohl geringer wird. Intressiert mich nicht wirklich. Wenn die erst einmal liegt und die Setzungen abgeklungen sind brauche ich das nicht mehr. Gegen UV-Strahlen gibt es Schutzfliese und Wasser als Schutz. Vorteil PVC ist ganz klar die Möglichkeit dieses Material zu kleben. EPDM, kenne ich nicht und ist nach dem was mir bekannt ist einfach länger flexibel. PE-HD muss man Schweißen und ist wenig flexibel, dafür haltbarer um nicht zu sagen ewig haltbar.....wird ja nicht umsonst als einzige im Deponiebau verwendet. 

Aber wer baut seinen Teich für die Ewigkeit........also 50 Jahre würden mir immer reichen. Sollte eine heutige PVC-Folie schaffen. Wenn ich einen Schwimmteich bauen würde, käme da eine PVC-Folie mit Betonmantel für mich in frage.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Achte lieber mal auf die vielen Berichte von Teichbauten, wo es mit PVC Folie schief gegangen ist.
> Warte lass mich zählen.....ähmm...
> 
> Nicht verwirren lassen und so viele Sorgen machen.
> ...



Forian- nicht jeder ist so ehrlich und frei heraus mit seinen Fehlern und Problemzonen, wie wir Beide.

Wie schon woanders geschrieben- Teich gebaut- fertig- Jubelei- Hurra machen Viele....
Geht etwas schief, oder wird man von einer Teichbaufirma, Filterhersteller über den Tisch gezogen.....Stille.
Ist ja auch clever zu schweigen- vielleicht will man ja seinen Sch... Filter oder die 2000Euro-Pumpe mit "Geräuschen"  noch verkaufen

Vergleichbar mit Teichen aus PVC Folie kann man auch die Pool´s mit PVC- Folie ansehen....auch wenn dort zusätzlich noch das jeweilige chemische Mittelchen dazu kommt- leben manche Pool-PVC- Folien nicht allzu lange...manche deutlich unter 10 Jahren.
Und das nicht nur oben am Rand, sondern auch unten am Boden- wo ich selber schon einmal half die alte Folie zu entfernen....
Flexibilität gleich 0. Wir konnten die Folie am Boden wie Knäckebrot zerbröseln.....
Das kann durchaus an der blauen PVC- Folie liegen, weil eben weniger UV-Schutz drin ist (Ruß??)
Obwohl der besagte Pool auch ein Schiebedach drüber hat.....

Die für mich risikoreichste Bauweise wäre PVC- Folie mit Falten (jede Falte hat einen fast 360° Knick!) und Verbundmatte plus Beton drüber.
Wenn dann irgendwas "später" unter dem Beton passiert..kann man die ganze Vermörtelung wieder runterpickern, um an die Folie zu kommen.
So schön, wie man mit dem Beton auch gestalten kann und rutschsicher im Teich auf den Stufen laufen etc...
Zudem diese Bauweise, wenn man alles z.B. von NG bezieht recht teuer wird:
-NG Vließ 900 (ist wirklich bombenfest)
-NG Folie
-NG Verbundmatte
-NG Betonfarbe in kleinen Tütchen oder NG Fertigsackware
-ein wenig Arbeitsleistung beim Vermörteln

kann man sich ausrechnen....
-günstiges Vließ
-PEHD faltenfrei eingeschweißt- oder als Steigerung für die Lottogewinner PEHD in blau

Es ist alles eine persönliche Entscheidung- auch ob der Teich der Pool die letzte Fassung ist, oder ob man später größer baut....
Wer will schon ewig leben- aber ich freue mich schon im Vorfeld, dass ggf. meine Enkelkinder auch noch den Teich nutzen.....hoffentlich.

Jetzt noch kurz meine pers. Einschätzung zu den Folienqualitäten- speziell PVC:
-Da bin ich ganz den Ausführungen von NG in ihrem Heftchen oder ggf. im Netz zu lesen.
Man sieht der Folie nicht an, was drin steckt....
Ich kenne einen Teich mit NG Folie grün  - ca. 15Jahre alt- Folie immernoch OK und am Rand flexibel.
Bei faltenfreier Verlegung empfehlenswert- wenn sie Heute immernoh mit gleicher Rezeptur hergestellt wird.
Ich glaube, NG musste ihre Foleinpreise auch etwas marktgerechter nach unten korrigieren die letzten Jahre.

Von einem Industrielieferanten wie geaplan ist auch OK (die machen nix anderes als Dichtungsbahnen)- oder ggf. von einem erfahrenen Folienschweißer die mitgebrache Rolle, weil die wird er auch ggf. von der Industrie gekauft haben, kann man sich auch nachweisen lassen, wo er die Folie herhat....Lieferschein..Vertrag...

Baumarkt....kann man auch Glück haben...
Viel Spaß beim Entscheiden.


----------



## Plätscher (29. Mai 2016)

Mein alter Teich war aus 0.8mm PVC-Folie (ohne giftige Additive habe damals extra darauf geachtet) geformt. Er wurde 2x umgebaut, nach 5 und nach ca.17 Jahren. Jedesmal lies sie sich problemlos in eine neue Form bringen. Wenn sie drin geblieben wäre würde sie bestimmt noch einmal 25 Jahre halten. Mein neuer Teich ist wieder aus PVC-Folie (1,2mm) läßt sich gut verarbeiten und wenn doch ein Schaden eintritt ist sie einfach zu reparieren.


----------

